# AVI to GIF?



## dubljay (Apr 23, 2005)

Anyone know of an AVI to GIF conversion tool or method?  I've googled it a few times and end up with software I have to pay for to use only once or twice.

 Thanks

 -Josh


----------



## mj_lover (Apr 23, 2005)

wouldn't that be a tad difficult? as avi is a series of pics at a high frame rate, a gif is a few select clips played at a low frame rate, like our moving smilies.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 23, 2005)

You could always extract the frames you want manually and animate them.

 There may be a program somewhere, but searching it out might take longer then doing it manually


----------



## dubljay (Apr 23, 2005)

I thought so too, but I wanted to see if it was possible. After reading up a bit on it, you can set some software to skip frames. That and the clip I am trying to convert is only 2.4 seconds long.

 Andew I have done that in the past, but I am getting lazy, and the quality seems to go down when I extract the frames.


----------



## Pale Rider (May 7, 2005)

It is easy to convert AVI to .gifs and you can do that with PSP's Animation Shop 3.... 

 You can find that here:
*Animation Shop 3*

 What it does is take video clips (i.e. mpeg1, avi and breaks it down to frames whereas you can make the animated gifs.)

 I use it quite frequently if I want a small sample of a video placed on a site instead of having a larger video clip.

 Then if you are interested in making them into flash - that is a different program all together...
 Here is a sample that I made using the Animation Shop 3 and converted mpg1 to gif


----------

